# How many Imodium AD's do you take a day?



## AnnieP (Jan 9, 2002)

Just curious - how many of you take Imodium AD on a daily basis...and how many per day?Is this safe?TY.


----------



## Sherree (Mar 27, 1999)

I average about 2 per day or 2 every other day. You'd think I'd get a bit constipated, but it keeps me as regular as I'll ever get without Lotronex. According to my doctor and others who have posted in the past, it's safe. I also take 2 Caltrate a day.


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I take 2 everynight before bed.GI told me to do that,and said its perfectly safe. I also take 3 caltrates every day,and things are going ok.


----------



## lisa01 (Sep 24, 2001)

Hi... I take two Immodium, in the morning before going to work every day. While this does not "cure" the D for me it certainly makes life liveable in that I can go for car rides, sit through a movie or pretty much (THank you, God) do what I want. If I do NOT take Immodium, I would not be able to do this.I tried the Caltrate but went to the extreme the other way and now I am afraid of it.







My doctor said while Immodium has no long term effects I should try to "wean" myself off it & try taking Questrian everyday but Q did not help me at all! Anyway, theres my TCW. Good Luck,PEACE


----------



## AnnieP (Jan 9, 2002)

Thanks to all who responded. I am glad to know I am not alone in my need for Imodium...and yes - it sure does work and make life liveable again...thank God there is something...I just worry as I don't want to depend on it so much...but if I DON'T...I am in the bathroom all day.


----------



## christy26 (Jan 6, 2002)

I have taken up to 10 a day. My dtr back in Boston, said it is safe med.. i can take 4 a day everyday if I wanted to and it is safe. But I take it only when I need it,, I am afraid it is starting to lose its effectivness. I am 26 now I have take immodiun since i was 16 to get thru high school.


----------

